# meeting friends i haven't seen in ages (help?)



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

two situations coming up:

1. i'm meeting a few friends on friday. one i have contact with, two of them i haven't seen in over a year, and the other i haven't even met yet. :afr 
i'm not really sure how i'm going to handle it.. ****. i do want to see them, it's just scary.. but i know i have to put myself out there now..

2. my birthday is next friday and my friends have decided to do something for it.. this is very awkward for me because i don't even have contact with most of them and i haven't hung out with some of them in several months. and it's 10x worse because it's my birthday so i'm expected to talk! ahh..

so basically, i am very nervous about both. my friend just invited me to the dinner and i already feel sick to my stomach and my heart rate is higher than usual.

i'm not sure why i'm posting this either.. maybe just to keep tabs on how it goes for further reference. god.. i'm terrified. i don't usually talk much when i hang out with friends, but it's much worse now since i've barely seen any of them for the past year... ack


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Like, won't the fact you haven't seen them in so long mean you'll have catching up to do so conversation will 'make itself' more easily? That's been the case in my experience.

Are your friends arranging something big for your birthday? I always insist that my birthdays are as low-key as possible because I hate social events that are in any way based around me.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Vincenzo said:


> Like, won't the fact you haven't seen them in so long mean you'll have catching up to do so conversation will 'make itself' more easily? That's been the case in my experience.
> 
> Are your friends arranging something big for your birthday? I always insist that my birthdays are as low-key as possible because I hate social events that are in any way based around me.


that's possible, but even around a few people i'm pretty bad with speaking up and asking question. this is kind of stupid but the part i am dreading the most, probably, is the ride home because on of those people lives in my area while the others don't, so i would have be on the subway alone with him for 20 minutes and from past experiences i know that will be awkward as hell. :roll

i think we are just going to dinner.. when my friend asked me about it i told her that i honestly wouldn't want a lot of people there since it would be overwhelming and she understood, thankfully.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

having dinner with friends last week was pretty good, better than i expected. i left thinking how i need to see them more often even if i am shy and don't speak much, i still enjoy their company.


tomorrow is the birthday thing and i'm pretty scared. i'm nervous to see them and also because i don't know what to expect. eek. :afr


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey, happy birthday, nothing to fear. I really hope it turns out well.

warmly,
Gerard


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

thanks gerard


----------

